# What is "S.Rtrv" function on avh-3200 for?



## stevenminix

Well this is probably an easy answered question, but in my case what is the "S. Rtrv" function for on the pioneer AVH-3200dvd HU for? I been playing around with my eq on there and just couldn't make heads or tails of this function.


----------



## Bayboy

Have you read the manual? Anyways, just circuitry that's supposed to restore some of the dynamics lost in mp3/wma files. Really all it seem to do was add a little boost to the far ends of the frequency response, mainly treble. I don't like using it on any HU as it's just a band aid for poor recordings and/or low bit rate files. If there's noise in the mix, it gets boosted as well. Some people like it, some don't. I just deal with my selection of recordings....


----------

